# 4u2...meets Mr Bubba D



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Mr. Bubba D
Linage.Mr  Nice   X  Dojo bubba Kush

I want to Thank Freeman  Genetics for letting me run his Gear..

Veg  1200 MH  and cfls
Flower is 3x4 with 1000Hps
I make my own soil and reuse  just add amendments..
Fox Farm nutes along with some teas
I use a Hanna PH meter everything gets adjusted to 6.5-7.0

On with the Grow!!!

3/16soaked beansall 6 beans sunk right away and then floated
3/17.all 6 beans sunk and placed in wet paper towel and on heat mat
3/18all 6 beans had tap root..one just barely cracked but it did crackthey are all in peat bags..I call        these peat bags because they so Dam Bigfills a 16 oz solo cup Dam nereokay should see heads popping in a couple days now
3/245 0f 6 above soil..dug around for last one but didnt make it.
4/6...Tranfered to 1 gallon pots...

:hairpull: ...I just hate when I resize the pics all to the same size  and then this site says some are still too Big..I have more pics comeing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Not sure why tis site mixes up my pics either:confused2:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Im in! First chair front row! Muahahahahaha


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 10, 2011)

:aok: mind if I pull up a chair :48: I brought this to pass around. Are you planning on doing a SOG?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

I am not trying to complain, I know its for certain reasons or whatever but I do not like uploading pics lol by the time I resize then with HP Photo Edit for this mac they look so bad lol, unless its a close one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Ill be updateing every Week or as I see the need..untill then Take care and be safe

:bolt::bong:


----------



## ray jay (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like a killer cross. Looking forward to this grow.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh and btw ur Avatar really freaks me out man....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :aok: mind if I pull up a chair :48: I brought this to pass around. Are you planning on doing a SOG?


 

Hello Nice to meet you..Please pull up what ever ya have comfy..Let me tell ya a Bit about my setup...I grow in a Shed out back  and in sumer I shut down..(heat)...I do flip the entire shed here soon..useually on 4/20..but think Im gonna go till end month give the Ladies a bit more to Grow...and should have 40 plants flowering in shed...Some I plan to move outside by then....So yes I plan SOG in the SHed...thanks again for stopping by...

passing around
:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

> Sounds like a killer cross. Looking forward to this grow.



I think so too My friend...Wish me luck for a couple :Ladies



> Oh and btw ur Avatar really freaks me out man....



:rofl:.....you should see the one that *DirtyOlsouth *made of my Avy...the eyes blink...lol..that was freaky

thanks for stopping by


----------



## pcduck (Apr 10, 2011)

Be here watching *4u*:farm: :watchplant::bolt::bong:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

I gotta get me a shed.. and a few more strains to fill it with. You have a mint setup.


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 10, 2011)

Aloha 4u2~ I'mma be checkin in on ur grow; pulling up a chair so I don't miss anything. I'm a Noob, but even I can see you have some nice babies there.. and yes, I hope they are all "ladies" for you!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lady mojo your way!:hubba: Looking mighty green and lush, keep it up!:cool2:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

They look great as usual. Going to pull a chair ( if not mind ) cause yours are only one week older than mines. Can i ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2011)

:ciao:  Thanks for stopping by everyone..

*bho expertz*...you growing out some Mr Bubba D?....


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

No ... But they are from seed so i can compare growth ... Not the best comparison ( i know :doh: ) but still some comparison from a experienced grower


----------



## my my (Apr 11, 2011)

looking nice 4U..


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good mate


----------



## the chef (Apr 14, 2011)

um....where's the dirt.........


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

:bump: for updates


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 15, 2011)

well I noticed gnats in the soil And applied DE  Then forgot and watered from the top...Only thing I can figure happend..may lose a couple..They are in the ICU now:violin:...

*chef*..you got the dirt bro:aok:

*Gixx420*...:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 16, 2011)

mojo 4u bro, they'll pull through. why you think that they won't make it, due to watering in d.e.? ppl amend w/ it as its high in silica. how much did u water in?

oh & they are looking real purdy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking good 4U, I will be watching. got snacks?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> mojo 4u bro, they'll pull through. why you think that they won't make it, due to watering in d.e.?



was a thaught that quikly removed...I used way too much Nutes and the wrong one...After relizeing the flowering nutes I made for another strain was empty..I flushed and the real bad ones (3)  went into 3 gal bags..Not sure if they make..will know by end of month..leafs all crunchy and affraid to touch..lol..there are 2 that seem to not have bothered too bad....4u2:hitchair:





> I will be watching. got snacks?



Dont tell anyone..but this the back wall of the SHed


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm lookin around 4u2... nice lookin babies... Ummmm... I want some snacks too. I'd be all ov'a that snack rack this morning, juss sayin! Green-Girl-Mojo!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

After going through my notes Im come to find out that I over fertilized...I used the wrong solution :hitchair:

I transfered the 3 that was real bad into 3 gallon bags a couple days ago..and they seem to be getting better..The 2 that didnt get burned  is still in 1 gallon pots..will transfer to 3 gal  wednesday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

3 gallon bags...Lets hope they pull through befor flowering


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> was a thaught that quikly removed...I used way too much Nutes and the wrong one...After relizeing the flowering nutes I made for another strain was empty..I flushed and the real bad ones (3)  went into 3 gal bags..Not sure if they make..will know by end of month..leafs all crunchy and affraid to touch..lol..there are 2 that seem to not have bothered too bad....4u2:hitchair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, DE is mostly (if not 100% calcium) About the worst it can do is lock out mg..IME/O
nice as usual 4u'


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 19, 2011)

They will all be fine *4u*. With your Growing Skills and the Lucky Poem from *Irish*, and all the GREEN MOJO being wished for you... How can it go bad? 
I'm scooting my chair closer to the green isle- away from the snacks! :ciao:


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Doofus! Yo'll pull em through! ........change the dirt!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

I Did 

Nice too see you all..I will say the leafs are soft again and looks like new growth ...will watch the rest the week..Happy Smokeing everyone

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

hello 4u2smoke. nice grow goin, im def in.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 20, 2011)

oh no whoops! Hope they pull through!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay they seem to be rebounding...the first 3 Ill continue in the Shed till MAy 1..at that time Ill move them outside for the Summer..I have 2 that are doing well..#4 and #1....Those ewill stay inside for flowering...Will update again next weekend

take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad they are rebounding mate  mojo to help em recover :aok:


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice dirt!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice dirt!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 24, 2011)

whew that was close. glad to see you could snap em back.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks *Docfish*..they have recovered  and just in time for flower too..Shed is 12/12  tomarrow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

My Fav is #4  it happens to be my lucky # as well...Im thinking Male though #5  is the runt..but still green:ignore:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 30, 2011)

Shed in flower, Wooo Hooo!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like theyre ready for the big debut tomorrow. lookin good & now shed reveals itself once again.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 1, 2011)

Looking great ... Good luck with the ratios


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

To the shed!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 1, 2011)

u flippin 2day @ 420?


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Doc he always flips at 420..............oh you mean his plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2011)

:giggle:   Im flipping out..lol...


we are in bloom...and first Male spotted..1/4..hopeing for 2 Ladies..wanna have one inside and outside..more as it developes...other 4 are doing fine 

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

Sorry about the male mate mojo for the others :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

Bummer about the males and all brah, but GREEN FEMALE MOJO for all the rest. looking great, tho... In the shed!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2011)

thanks for stopping by *Moses *and *puasurfs*..

this has got to be My worst m/f ratio to date...Germed 6 beans  5 grew(had early issues) 3 males pulled so far and feel there is another one...leaveing me with 1 unknown:hitchair:  crossing my fingers and toes


----------



## tcbud (May 7, 2011)

I can see why you "feel" there might be another.  So sorry to hear of the bad male ratio.  You gonna collect pollen?

Here is some Green Girl mojo for you!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 7, 2011)

eh boy, i think theres a bulge in his pants. sorry to hear of the bad streak of luck. some MOJO for a bro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I can see why you "feel" there might be another. So sorry to hear of the bad male ratio. You gonna collect pollen?
> 
> Here is some Green Girl mojo for you!


 

Hello girl :48:  Thanlks for stopping by...I was hopeing to make f2  but because of this lonely Female I would rather finish her and give smoke report ...But atleast the thread will continue 




:ciao:  *Docfishwrinkle*


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello girl :48:  Thanlks for stopping by...I was hopeing to make f2  but because of this lonely Female I would rather finish her and give smoke report ...But atleast the thread will continue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking pics tho, I gotta say! And yay! The thread continues! LOL I'll be watching ya.


----------



## Roddy (May 14, 2011)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

Not much to update other than chugging along...untill next time Take care and be safe:bolt;:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

30 days today..she did stretch a bit...lets see how she fills out now

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Staffy (May 30, 2011)

looks great mate. good job!


----------



## puasurfs (May 30, 2011)

Nice looking ladies you have there! I see that there are several of us that are at about the same place in our flowering. Tho... yours do look refined and LESS like a jungle than say... mine! Great job!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2011)

she is now hanging...Had some cross contamination from makeing f2..and she not much of a bush


----------

